# Bei 750-8202 und der OSCAT-Lib kommt der Fehler 3150



## gravieren (15 März 2015)

Hallo

Sobald ich das Target 750-8202  einbinde kommt mit der OSCAT-Lib  (Network-LIB)  der Fehler 3150.


Bei allen anderen Targets funktioniert es problemlos.


Wie erklärt sich der Fehler:
Es werden die  LEN  und CONCAT moniert.

Beim Aufruf aus eines PRG-Bausteine kommt kein Fehler.


Ich sollte 6 Controller diesen Typs verwenden.   (Echt schnelle Controller, viel Speicher . . .)

Ich brauche die Protokolierung und den FTP-Transfer von der OSCAT.
Die OSCAT habe ich bereits seit Jahren im Einsatz.

Kann mir hier jemand einen Tip zu Problemlösung geben.


----------



## lord2k3 (15 März 2015)

Vermutlich benutzt du das target mit der fw03.
Da musst du die entsprechenden Funktionen der oscat anpassen, z.b. concats dürfen keine Funktionen aufrufen - diese müsstest du vorher in eine string variable speichern.

Beispiel:
Str1:=string_funktion_xyz();
Concat(str1,str2);


Oder du wechselst auf die fw02.


----------



## .:WAGO::014731:. (16 März 2015)

Hallo Karl,

lord2k3 hat recht, das ist leider mit FW03 so. Die Lösung ist da die Speicherung in Zwischenergebnisse bei complexen Ausdrücken. Die Ergebnisse der IEC-Funktionen müssen vorher an  Variablen übergeben werden. Es soll aber bald seitens 3S eine Anpassung geben. Wenn FW02 ausreicht ist das natürlich auch eine Alternative.


----------



## gravieren (16 März 2015)

.:WAGO::014731:. schrieb:


> Die Ergebnisse der IEC-Funktionen müssen vorher an  Variablen übergeben werden.


O.K.  



.:WAGO::014731:. schrieb:


> Wenn FW02 ausreicht ist das natürlich auch eine  Alternative.


Zurück möchte ich ungerne.
Nicht das ich dann eine "andere Baustelle" aufmache.
Denn bis auf die Protokollierung bin ich fertig.
Anlage läuft.




.:WAGO::014731:. schrieb:


> Es soll aber bald seitens 3S eine  Anpassung geben.


Kann man etwas zum Datum sagen ?
Könnte ich hier Informiert werden, sobald die neue Firmware herauskommt ?

Danke vorab.


----------



## .:WAGO::014731:. (18 März 2015)

Hallo Karl,

leider kann ich keine Angaben zum Zeitpunkt machen. Über eine neue Firmware wird im Wago Newsletter informiert, den man bei Wago anfordern kann.


----------



## gravieren (26 März 2015)

Die CoDeSys V2.3.9.47  von   3S  ist seit dem  24.03.2015  downloadbar.

Werde mal antesten, ob das Problem noch besteht.


----------



## gravieren (26 März 2015)

:icon_eek:   :icon_eek:   :icon_eek:



Jetzt kommt der Fehler:3125
Und CoDeSys friert jetzt ein.


----------



## lord2k3 (27 März 2015)

Sowas macht man ja auch nicht 
Lass die von wago freigegebene aktiv


----------



## gravieren (27 März 2015)

lord2k3 schrieb:


> Sowas macht man ja auch nicht
> Lass die von wago freigegebene aktiv


Warum ?

Die Wago-Codesys ist identisch mit der von 3S.

ZUSÄTZLICH sind noch die Targets und etwas Tools drinnen.
(Z.b.  Modbus-Konfigurator)

Wurde so auch von Wago bestätigt  !


----------



## lord2k3 (27 März 2015)

Oben wurde dir die Lösung für das Problem geschrieben, wenn du das nicht umsetzt brauchst du nicht erwarten, dass es mit einer anderen codesys Version besser wird.


----------



## .:WAGO::015844:. (27 März 2015)

Hallo Karl, Hallo lord2k3,

grundsätzlich ist die 3S CoDeSys die gleiche Software. Seitens Wago wird dort ein Target Support Package (TSP) beigesteuert, welches unsere Zielsysteme und Plugins verfügbar macht.
Es reicht nicht aus nur die Targets zu kopieren. Es muss das komplette TSP installiert werden.
Dennoch ist diese Kombination dann nicht von uns getestet und freigegeben. Daher kann es dabei durchaus noch zu Fehlverhalten kommen.


----------



## gravieren (27 März 2015)

lord2k3 schrieb:


> Oben wurde dir die Lösung für das Problem geschrieben, wenn du das nicht umsetzt brauchst du nicht erwarten,
> dass es mit einer anderen codesys Version besser wird.


Ich denke nicht, das das so eindeutig ist !

Es besteht auch die möglichkeit, das dieses Problem AUCH in der FW04 sein könnte.
Solll so ein "zusammenspiel" zwischen  CodeSys und Firmware sein.

Es bleibt spannend.
Zur Not verwende ich halt die/eine 750-880 er.

Wobei natürlich die 750-8202 ein Super-Controller ist.
- Einloogen --> Sekundenbruchteil.
- Bootprojet erzeugen --> max. 1 Sekunde.
- Erster "Java"-Aufbau < kleiner 1 Sekunde.
- Speicher so um die 60-70 MB
- SD-Card bis 32 GB
- 2 x Ethernet
- 1 x RS485 oder 1 x RS232
- Preis unter 420 Euro
- Hardwaremäßig "vorbereitet" für die CoDeSys 3.5  (Firmware fehlt noch, auch Software die Software)
- . . .


Leider dieser "komischer Fehler".:sm3:


HILFE, Wago erhöre mich, bring mir bitte eine schnelle Lösung für diesen Fortschrittlichen Controller.


----------



## gravieren (31 März 2015)

Hi

Gibt es schon von "WAGO-Seite" was neues  ?


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (1 April 2015)

Hallo Karl,

Du hast es eigentlich schon selbst beantwortet. Erst das Zusammenspiel von CODESYS, dem Target Support Package (TSP), der Firmware und der Runtime der Steuerung, liefert die optimale Lösung. Daher testen wir auch immer das Gesamtsystem und deren Zusammenspiel. Die Behebung des Fehler 3150 ist ja schon erläutert worden. Die CODESYS-Version 2.3.9.47 ist momentan nicht zur Freigabe geplant.

Ergo: Um die OSCAT-Bibliothek verwenden zu können, musst Du leider die relevanten Teile umschreiben und weiterhin die CODESYS-Version 2.3.9.46 mit unserem aktuellen TSP verwenden.


----------



## gravieren (9 April 2015)

.:WAGOsupport:. schrieb:


> Die CODESYS-Version 2.3.9.47 ist momentan nicht zur Freigabe geplant.



Gibt es hierzu schon Infos  ?


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (9 April 2015)

Hallo gravieren,

zur Zeit gibt es keinen Termin für die Freigabe der CoDeSys-Version 2.3.9.47.


----------



## gravieren (16 April 2015)

Hi


.:WAGO::016290:. schrieb:


> zur Zeit gibt es keinen Termin für die Freigabe der CoDeSys-Version 2.3.9.47.



1 Woche vergangen.  :sm19:


Gibt es neuere Infos   :?:


----------



## lord2k3 (17 April 2015)

Eigentlich war das nicht der Sinn der Sache, Hinweise gab es zu genüge....
Hier Beispiele:





Und das Projekt, welches sich durch anpassung der Bibliotheken übersetzen lässt. (Änderungen sind mit vorher / nachher kommentiert)
*ACK*

Sorry für  die lustlose Kommentierung und Bennenung der Variablen :s10:

Anhang anzeigen OSCAT_LIBRARIES_PFC200.zip


Edit: Oscat Building PFC200 hinzugefügt (Funktion Timer P4 entfernt)


----------



## mg0815 (29 Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe das selbe Problem und ... (naja das schreibe ich hier besser nicht)
Ich will die OSCAT 3.33 verwenden und habe die aktuelle 2.3.9.46 - ES GEHT NICHT. Natürlich könnte ich alle Oscat-Bausteine überarbeiten daß das Ding die aktuelle Oscat schluckt, aber ich habe wirklich anderes zu tun!

Das Thema ist nun 2 Monate alt. Wann rührt sich da was! Ich verwende WOHL ODER ÜBEL die FW02. Die FW03 ist für mich in der Art nicht anwendbar.

WIE GEHT ES WEITER

Mg


----------



## lord2k3 (29 Mai 2015)

Ein post weiter oben ist eine angepasste Version.


----------



## .:WAGO::015844:. (29 Mai 2015)

Hallo mg0815,

leider ist derzeit noch kein Release-Termin für die neue CoDeSys Version bekannt.
Selbstverständlich befindet sich diese Thematik bei uns in Arbeit.
Vorerst kann ich ebenfalls nur auf die, von lord2k, eingestellte Oscat Version verweisen.


----------



## mg0815 (31 Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute

Programmiersoftware: Codesys V2.3.9.46 (von Codesys direkt)
Costumer.exe: V2.3.9.46 (von Wago)

Ich will ja nicht unfeundlich sein. Aber mir geht die BASTELEI auf den ....
Ich habe die Oscat 3.33 von Lord2k probiert und es ändert sich NICHTS. TROTZDEM DANKE FÜR DIE MÜHE. Ich meine mit der Bastelei nicht Lord2k sondern den W... .
Ich glaube ich mache keinen Fehler aber wer weiß.


Es ist so wie es immer schon war. Von W... kann man nur die 841 und die Folgeprodukte verwenden, von den anderen Dingen soll man einfach die Finger lassen. Ich sollte das nach 8 Jahren einfach kapieren, will's aber einfach nicht wahr haben. 

Mg

PS: Ich habe es natürlich auch mit der FW2 probiert. Da stürzt mir der Task mit der interne Schnittstelle ab und zu mal ab (insbesondere beim Neustart des Controllers). Und die 750-653 läuft auch nicht immer so (eher zufällig) wie ich mir das wünsche (aber bei der 750-653 fehlt noch die genaue Analyse). Beim 880er ging alles perfekt.


----------



## gravieren (31 Mai 2015)

Ich habe die "modifizierte Lib" noch nocht getestet !
(Derzeit verzichte ich auf die OSCAT-Funktionen für die 8202 )


Probiere doch mal unter Optionen --> ?? --> LREAL als REAL . . .       mal aus  !

Ich würde mich auf ein Feedback freuen.


----------



## mg0815 (1 Juni 2015)

D_A_N_K_E Karl und Lord2k

Ich habe diese Option aktiviert und es ging!!!
Ich werde hier den PIDWL verwenden, hat das irgendwelche Auswirkungen? (wenn keine Antwort nehme ich mal an NEIN)
Testen werde ich es auf jeden Fall, aber da sich damit eine Maschine bewegt frage ich besser mal nach ob da schon was bekannt ist.
Entschuldigt bitte den Wutausbruch von vorhin, ich habe aber noch 2 Leichen von W... (nicht im Forum) da liegen und irgendwann ist meine Geduld auch am Ende.

Schöne Arbeitswoche

Mg


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (2 Juni 2015)

Hallo gravieren, lord2k3 und mg0815,

zunächst wollen wir Euch für die bisher aufgebrachte Geduld ein großes *DANKESCHÖN* aussprechen.
Uns ist selbstverständlich bewusst, dass die augenblickliche Situation in Bezug auf die Wartezeit für die Freigabe der WAGO I/O-PRO 2.3.9.47 nicht zufriedenstellend ist und das bei dem ein oder anderen 
der Geduldsfaden allmählich zu reißen droht.

Wir wollen jedoch allen unseren Kunden wie in gewohnter Art und Weise ein qualitativ hochwertiges  Produkt zur Verfügung stellen. Um diesem hohen Qualitätsanspruch gerecht zu werden, muss jedes Produkt zwingend eine Reihe von definierten Tests durchlaufen und auch bestehen. Erst wenn alle diese Untersuchungen ohne Beanstandungen abgeschlossen sind, wird das Produkt freigegeben. 
Die CoDeSys muss diese Tests noch zusätzlich auf allen Zielsystemen mit den entsprechenden Firmwaren durchlaufen, wodurch  manchmal etwas mehr Zeit bis zur Freigabe benötigt wird.

Um jedoch endlich Licht ins Dunkle zu bringen, wird die *Freigabe der WAGO I/O-PRO V2.3.9.47 zum 06.07.2015 erwartet.
*
Wir bitten Euch in diesem Zusammenhang für die verbleibende Zeit noch etwas inne zu halten und bedanken  uns für das entgegengebrachte Verständnis.


----------



## gravieren (2 Juli 2015)

Hallo lord2k3

Grossen Dank für das anpassen aller  3  OSCAT-Bibliotheken an den Wago-Controller  750-8202  !

- CoDeSys_Network_130_PFC200
- Oscat_Basic_333_PFC200
- oscat_building_100_PFC200


Den Link gibt er hier unter Beitrag #18      von Lord2k3  !  


Gruß Karl


----------



## gravieren (8 Juli 2015)

Hi

Wago hat die CoDeSys   2.3.9.47  freigegeben  !


Damit sollte das Problem theoretischerweise beseitigt sein   ?




Frage:  Habe mich im Newsletter eingetragen, jedoch KEINE Info über die .47    bekommen  !


----------



## .:WAGO::015844:. (9 Juli 2015)

Hallo Karl,

richtig, wie du bereits geschrieben hast sind die CoDeSys 2.3.9.47, sowie die Firmware 04 für den PFC200 kürzlich freigegeben worden und lassen sich über unseren Support beziehen.
Die hier viel diskutierte Thematik sollte damit auch behoben sein.

Selbstverständlich werden die neuen Versionen auch im nächst erscheinenden Newsletter angeküdigt.


----------



## mg0815 (28 Juli 2015)

... also bei mir geht es mit der ORIGINAL-OSCAT immer noch nicht fehlerfrei...







Ich habe die V3.33 vom 23.3.2012 





* ich werde weiterhin die von lord2k3 verwenden aber irgendwann mal sollte es doch möglich sein...

Danke

Mg
*


----------



## mg0815 (28 Juli 2015)

... bei mir funktioniert es noch nicht korrekt (zumindest mit der OriginalVersion von Oscat)





... zur Info




Ich werde es weiter mit der Version von Lord2k3 versuchen, aber irgendwann sollte es mal gehen.

Danke

Mg


----------



## mg0815 (28 Juli 2015)

... bei mir geht es nicht ...
... zumindest nicht mit der Originalversion ....




... zur Info




Es wäre schön wenn das mehr gehen täte ...

Danke

Mg


----------



## mg0815 (28 Juli 2015)

Also ich wollte eigentlich hier mit 2 Bildern antworten (aber das Forum hat mir den Beitrag nun schon zum 2. Mal verworfen!!!!)
... bei mir funktioniert das Ganze mit der neuen V2.3.9.47 und der Costumer.exe aus der V2.3.9.47 und der ORGINAL-OSCAT V3.33 nicht.

Ich bekomme beim Baustein 'RDM' den Fehler
Fehler 3125: Ausdruck zu komplex, Benutzen sie Zwischenergebnisse
Fehler 3125: Ausdruck zu komplex, Benutzen sie Zwischenergebnisse

Ich werde nun wieder auf die Version von Lord2k3 umschwenken, aber EIGENTLICH SOLLTE DAS NUN WIRKLICH MAL FUNKTIONIEREN

Danke

Mg


----------



## .:WAGO::015844:. (28 Juli 2015)

Hallo mg0815,

mit welchem PFC und welcher Firmwareversion arbeitest du?


----------



## mg0815 (28 Juli 2015)

... zum Downloaden komme ich gar nicht. Das passiert bereits beim Übersetzen

750-8202 FW03-


----------



## .:WAGO::015844:. (28 Juli 2015)

Hallo mg0815,

ist die alte Version der CoDeSys vor Installation der neuen .47 deinstalliert worden? Zudem ist darauf zu achten, dass die neue CoDeSys von der lokalen Festplatte aus installiert wird. Ein separates installieren der Targetdateien ist nach der CoDeSys Installation nicht mehr notwendig.
Ich habe die RDM Funktion selbst nochmal getestet. Dieses Problem tritt reproduzierbar mit der CoDeSys .47 nicht mehr auf.


----------



## gravieren (28 Juli 2015)

Beim  750-8202 habe ich die FW04  hochgerüstet  !.

Auch ich arbeite noch mit der LIB von Lord 23


Zur Info.
Die Original-OSCAT mit der .47 und FW04   habe ich noch NICHT getestet.
Die aktuelle Software wurde vom Kunden freigegeben und abgenommen.
(Das Projekt passt und erfüllt die geforderten Anforderungen laut "Pflichtenheft" )


Beim nächsten Projekt werde ich das noch mal testen.


----------



## mg0815 (29 Juli 2015)

.:wago::015844:. schrieb:


> hallo mg0815,
> 
> ist die alte version der codesys vor installation der neuen .47 deinstalliert worden?
> Natürlich nicht ... Ich schreibe immer nur darüber
> ...


ich werde es nochmals komplett neu installieren. Kann aber ein paar tage gehen und euch eine antwort geben.


----------



## mg0815 (29 Juli 2015)

... nun hat es mein Kollege nochmals getestet.

- Ich verwenden normalerweise die OriginalCodesys V2.3.9.47 mit der Costumer.exe aus der WAGO-Codesys
  (Natürlich OHNE vorherige Deinstallation ABER von der LOKALEN Festplatte installiert)
- Mein Kollege hat nun das OriginalCodesys deinstalliert (+PC neu starten) und danach das WAGO-Codesys komplett installiert.
  (... auch von der lokalen Festplatte installiert)


Wir bekommen fast die selben Fehler:
Bei beiden Systemen bekommen wir beim Baustein 'RDM' den Fehler
Fehler 3125: Ausdruck zu komplex, Benutzen sie Zwischenergebnisse
Fehler 3125: Ausdruck zu komplex, Benutzen sie Zwischenergebnisse
Nur beim Kollegen (OriginalWago) bekommen wir zusätzlich beim Baustein 'GAMMA' den Fehler
Fehler 3125: Ausdruck zu komplex, Benutzen sie Zwischenergebnisse

Bei beiden Systemen ist das Häckchen LREAL als REAL übersetzen aktiviert.

... bei uns taucht das Problem bei 2 unterschiedlichen Systemen REPRODUZIERBAR auch in der V2.3.9.47 auf.

Mg


----------



## .:WAGO::015844:. (29 Juli 2015)

Hallo mg0815,

ich kann den Fehler hier im Hause bisher auf verschiedenen Rechnern nicht reproduzieren.
Ich bitte dich, dich über die unten genannten Kontaktdaten einmal direkt bei uns zu melden um dem Problem weiter auf den Grund gehen zu können.
Wir sind selbstverständlich sehr daran interessiert, dass unsere Produkte einwandfrei funktionieren.


----------



## mg0815 (30 Juli 2015)

Wir haben mit WAGO Kontakt aufgenommen. 
MAN HAT UNS WEITERGEHOLFEN: Das Projekt muß erst exportiert, neu erstellt, und wieder importiert werden

DANKE !!!
Mg


----------



## mg0815 (5 August 2015)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren

LEIDER war das ein Irrtum.
ES FUNKTIONIERT ZWAR BEI DER BASIC ABER BEI DER NETWORK GEHT ES IMMER NOCH NICHT.
Wenn man die Oscat_Network_130 lädt kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:





Da ich keine Zeit habe Monate lang auf ein Firmwareupdate vom PFC zu warten, habe ich das diesmal im Oscat selber korrigiert.
Mit dem Export-File kann man nur die betreffenden fehler in der Lib korrigieren (muß man bei der V1.32 importieren) oder am nimmt die ganze Lib komplett.

Anhang anzeigen codesys_network_130_PFC.zip


Das Ganze OHNE Funktionsgarantie hab das OHNE DASS ICH DIE BAUSTEINE HINTERHER GETESTET habe, in 1-2h mal korrigiert.

Danke

Mg


----------



## wat84 (6 August 2015)

http://www.sps-forum.de/wago/75951-...lib-kommt-der-fehler-3150-a-2.html#post533683
Hier war doch schon etwas fertig.

Den Fehler kann ich reproduzieren.


----------



## Wessman (6 Mai 2016)

Guten Abend,

ich habe das Problem auch, dass ich beim übersetzen den Fehler 3150 'CONCAT' bekomme.
Ich benutzte auch die OSCAT libs und außerdem owos_9_1.lib für one-Wire.
Das ganze soll auch ein 750-8202 laufen und die Codesys Version lt. 2.3.9.49.

Was mache ich falsch?

Dan für die Hilfe


----------



## gravieren (7 Mai 2016)

Wessman schrieb:


> Das ganze soll auch ein 750-8202 laufen und die Codesys Version lt. 2.3.9.49.


Dazu sollte auch die Firmware 06 für den Controller hochgerüstet worden sein.


Welche FW hast du  ?


----------



## Wessman (7 Mai 2016)

Hallo Karl,
der Controller hat die FW06. Ich glaube jetzt auch, das es an der owos_9_1.lib liegt, wenn ich die einbinde, dann kommst der Fehler.

Mit der Oscat ist alles i.O.


----------



## gravieren (7 Mai 2016)

Hi

Spiel doch mal mit der Einstellung   "LREAL als REAL handhaben"    oder so ähnlich.

Bringt es eine Besserung  ?


----------



## Wessman (7 Mai 2016)

Hallo, 
das habe ich auch schon probiert gehabt.
Wenn ich die Einstellung ändere, dann stürzt Codesys ab.


----------



## .:WAGO::015844:. (9 Mai 2016)

Hallo Wessman,

versuche doch mal, die beschriebene Einstellung 'LREAL als REAL übersetzen' zu setzen und danach einmal das komplette Projekt zu exportieren und in ein Neues zu importieren. Sollte das keinen Erfolg bringen, kannst du dich auch gern nochmal an uns wenden.


----------



## Wessman (10 Mai 2016)

Hallo,

das Problem ist meines Erachtens gelöst.
Und zwar habe ich in der owos.lib (OneWire-Library) folgende des geändert.

Original:

```
id_str:=id_to_string(ADR(werte^.idsuch.id_mem[byte_nr,1]));
```

geändert:

```
temp1:=ADR(werte^.idsuch.id_mem[byte_nr,1]);
id_str:=id_to_string(temp1);
```

Original:

```
id_str:=id_to_string(ADR(werte^.idsuch.id_mem[werte^.idsuch.byte_nr,1]));
```

Geändert:

```
temp1:=ADR(werte^.idsuch.id_mem[werte^.idsuch.byte_nr,1]);
id_str:=id_to_string(temp1);
```

Original

```
id_to_string:=CONCAT(id_to_string, BYTE_TO_STRH(pt^[i]));
```

Geändert:

```
temp1:=BYTE_TO_STRH(pt^[i]);
id_to_string:=CONCAT(id_to_string,temp1);
```

Nach den Änderungen war die Funktion wieder gegeben und ich könnte mein Programm übersetzen.


----------



## gravieren (13 Januar 2021)

Hallo

Ich habe ein altes CoDeSys v2.3  Projekt hochrüsten müssen.

Die Hardware ist eine WAGO-PFC200   (750-8202)


In diesem Zuge wollte ich die neuesten Bibliotheken auch mit hochrüsten.

Leider kommt bei der CoDeSys_Network_135.LIB ein Fehler, die Bibliothek läuft nicht mit diesem Controller.


Ich habe nun die Änderungen von "lord2k3" nachgeführt, um die LIB zum laufen zu bringen.
Siehe den Beitrag unter #18 in diesem Forumsbeitrag.

Hierzu ein großer dank an "lord2k3"   .



Ich habe hier die Bibliothek hier angehängt !

Benutzung auf eigene Gefahr.
Zudem eine Liste der Anpassungen.

Hoffe, ich konnte manchem helfen.


OSCAT-Forum:
http://www.oscat.de/community/index.php/topic,2546.0.html


Gruß Karl


----------



## Gärtner (4 Dezember 2022)

Hi,
ich wollte/musste in einem sehr alten Projekt den Controler wechseln vom 441 auf dem 8202.
Naja, so einfach wie ich e smir dachte war es dann nicht. Habe diverse Fehlermeldungen wie sie in diesem Thread genannt sind bekommen und anch googlen bin ich hier gelandet.
Leider brachte die geänderte Oscat Bibliothek hier auch keinen Erfolg und führt sogar zum Absturz von Codesys.
Ich verwende die Version 2.3.9.68.

Letztendlich half die Option: LREAL als REAL übersetzen

Damit läuft es erst mal. Jedoch frage ich mich welchen Nachteil diese Option mit sich bringt?
Wenn ich diese wieder abwähle folgt der Absturz beim Übersetzen.

Ich bin ein wenig verwundert, das dieses "alte" Phänomen (die ersten Posts sind aus 2015) insgesamt so wenig Treffer und Lösungen bei Google liefert.


----------



## Blockmove (4 Dezember 2022)

Gärtner schrieb:


> Ich bin ein wenig verwundert, das dieses "alte" Phänomen (die ersten Posts sind aus 2015) insgesamt so wenig Treffer und Lösungen bei Google liefert.



Naja die Oscat-Libs werden immer seltener verwendet.
Bei dem Projekt tut sich nicht mehr soviel.


----------



## Gärtner (4 Dezember 2022)

OK, die Oscat Bibliothek entfernt und die verwendeten Funktionen durch andere ersetzt. Waren auch nicht so viele.
Aber dabei habe ich feststellen müssen, das die verwendete Bibliothek Util.lib 30.1.13 auch den fehler 3125 verursacht. Aus dieser Bibliothek verwende ich den PID Regler.
Was mich nun Irritiert ist, dass diese Bibliothek auch in dem Installationsverzeichnis ...WAGO\Libraries\PFC200
enthalten ist. Dann dürfte diese doch beim Zielsystem PFC200 keine Probleme machen? 🙄


----------



## mg0815 (4 Dezember 2022)

Hallo Leute

Dass die Oscat nicht mehr oft verwendet wird finde ich schade. Ich verwende sie in 80% aller Projekte (wenn auch zum Teil nur in Teilen).
Ein Hauptgrund für die miserable Akzeptanz ist das kaum mehr gewartete Forum. Der Betreiber hat damit das Forum von den leidigen Spammern und anderem Ungeziefer befreit, aber leider auch die meisten ernstaften Techniker davon abgehalten. Wenn jemand nun ein Problem mit der Lib hat, an wen soll er sich dann wenden? Die zuletzt herausgegebenen offiziellen Versionen (wenn sich das letzte Jahr nichts geändert hat) sind komplett veraltet. Da haben noch zu den Zeiten in denen das Forum funktioniert hat, diverse Techniker sinnvolle Lösungen herausgebracht. Das wurde alles vor 2-3Jahren einfach gelöscht. SO KANN ICH ES AUCH NICHT EMPFEHLEN!

Weiter entwickelt wird auch nicht mehr viel. -- Für mich hat das aber gereicht. Ich wollte ja keine Anleitung für eine fix fertige Software sondern nur eine Arbeitserleicherungen. Ich hätte auch gerne weiter meine Lösungen eingestellt - Offensichtlich ist das nicht erwünscht.

Ich verwende die Oscat für: Wago Codesys V2 V3, Raspi V3, Siemens 1500, Siemens 300, Siemens 1200 (aber da geht sie wirklich miserabel)

Tut mir Leid

Mario


----------



## Blockmove (4 Dezember 2022)

In den Oscat-Libs steckt viel Gutes.
Aber der Umgang mit Fehlern ist unterirdisch.
Was hilft mir eine Lib, die nicht gepflegt wird.
Nicht mal offensichtliche Bugs, die im Forum diskutiert worden sind und für die Fixes bereit stehen, werden bereinigt.
Schade um die ganze Arbeit, die da drinsteckt.


----------

